
We've seen so many scary movies about robots we can no longer be objective - rbanffy
https://www.recode.net/2017/4/25/15423290/robots-robotics-preconceptions-fear-dystopia-jetsons-terminator
======
a3n
No matter how subjective we may be, we can never not be the ones making the
decisions about robots or anything else. We have to take ourselves as we are,
and do our best.

